# Calling Deer



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys I was just wondering what some of your opinions on calls for deer. I would like to know what you use and how you use it.

Any comments will be appreciated


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've never called a deer that I've seen.

But, I've "blind called" deer, and that's worked before.

Make sure your in the right position for the wind, deer like to try to downwind you, too smell you, before they come in. You should have a shooting lane, down that way, or butted up against something, so they can only come from the directions you have the advantage of.

I only use a grunt call, no bleats.

Some guy's say, no to blind calling. But I've killed a few deer this way.

:sniper:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Plain and simple, calling deer works. The problem for me is I've never had much luck doing it in the big woods. I live on about 5 acres. Year after year, I'll go out in the woods when the bucks start chasing. I've grunted bucks within 10 yards, maybe closer. Just recently I saw a buck trying to go way around me. I cut him off and hit the grunt from where he couldn't see me. Stopped him in his tracks. Grunting has by far been the best tactic I've tried.

I've never had any luck with doe bleats or estrus calls. I've rattled in one buck. That was last year around the time of the rut. By the way, I think that is key (the rut). I don't see bucks the entire year around my house. Like clockwork every year around the first of November for about two or three weeks I'll see em trudging around mid day. There's one big one running around this year.

Back to rattling. Last year I went out in the woods with my store bought anters and did two good rattling segments. I was up on a ridge that looks down over a river bottom. Within five minutes hear comes a moderate 6 pointer. He was looking around like, where are you? Very cool.


----------

